# Projector "laser vortex"



## justageorgiaguy (Aug 9, 2014)

I tried my projector out as a laser vortex tonight and it did much better than I expected!


----------



## Dave Leppo (May 16, 2012)

That's real Cool! I'm going to have to investigate this some more.


How does it work?


----------



## justageorgiaguy (Aug 9, 2014)

Where a regular laser vortex is created with a laser and a spinning mirror, this one was created with a projector simply projecting a thin green circle on a black background. Whenever the smoke hit the green lines, it created the tunnel effect. The biggest concern with standard laser vortexes is causing eye damage if the customers look into the beam; with this, there is no danger of eye damage.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Very nice. Have you tried it with a flat "surface?"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A very pretty effect, too


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

There's this cool software called Musicbeam that lets you do all sort's of effects like this with a projector : http://musicbeam.zepplab.net/


----------



## justageorgiaguy (Aug 9, 2014)

Austenandrews- I did but it was too thick of a beam, but it would work for a liquid sky effect if tweaked. 

Screaminscott - thanks I will check that out!


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

This is great. Has given me another idea for Halloween. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice effect, I've been thinking about adding a laser vortex. This gives me a second option. Thanks for the post.


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

That looked great. That is much better than using a laser so you don't have the risk of the TOTs getting the laser in their eyes. Do you have a build thread?


----------

